# Verslavingen > Roken >  Afkickverschijnselen?

## menm

hallo, 
ben ivm onze kinderwens sinds woensdagavond gestopt met roken. Valt moe zijn onder afkickverschijnselen? Ik slaap verder prima.

----------


## dotito

Eerst en vooral veel succes met jullie kinderwens. 

Wat betreft die vermoeidheid dat is 100%normaal daar moet je geen zorgen over maken. Na verloop van tijd gaan die nevenwerkingen allemaal wel weg.

Grtjes Do

----------


## menm

Bedankt voor uw reactie, kan echt de hele dag wel slapen. Voel me ook beetje depri, wat belachelijk dat zo'n rotding zoveel kan doen met een mens. Ik hoop dat de verschijnselen niet al te lang duren, vind het zo wel moeilijk om vol te houden. Zolang ik maar voor ogen houd waarom ik gestopt ben, lukt het me wel.

----------


## christel1

menm, dat gaat je wel lukken hoor, ik ben ook gestopt met roken voor ik aan kinderen begon, je weet waarvoor je het laat en je weet ook dat roken slecht is voor je kindje (lager geboortegewicht) en meer gezondheidsproblemen en eens je dat boeleken in je armen hebt, dan smelt je gewoon... 
Hopelijk krijgen we snel goed nieuws van je te horen....

----------


## Oki07

De eerste twee weken zijn het moeilijkst, vond ik. Ik ben samen met mijn vriend gestopt op nieuwjaarsdag. De eerste dag was vanwege mijn kater een makkie, maar de tweede dag heb ik hard gehuild. Het leven had geen zin meer; er was zo niets aan. De dagen daarna ging het beter. Afwisseling zoeken als je zin in een sigaret hebt. Een glas water drinken helpt ook of een kaugommetje. Ik vond een biertje zonder sigaret het moeilijkste, maar wij hebben dat gered met japanse mix; niet zo vet en toch wat in je handen. Ook daar ben ik weer vanaf gekomen. Ik ben nu vier jaar verder en heb nooit meer gerookt. Ben super blij dat ik gestopt ben. Ik kan van andere dingen meer genieten, nu ik niet meer steeds hoef te roken.
Dat depri voelen gaat ook over. Je moet toch een soort van afscheid van je sigaret en je oude rokende leven nemen. Dat klinkt bizar, maar zo is het echt. Het gaat over en straks ben je trots dat je het vol hebt gehouden! Succes!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Menm: Harstikke leuk dat je een kinderwens hebt....tofffff
knap dat je stopt met roken! ik ben 14 maanden van de sigaret afgeweest en daarna weer begonnen door allerlei oorzaken. :Frown:  geweldig dat je dit doet, Super meid ga ervoor....het is zoals Christel al zegt:  :Wink:  als het kindje in je armen ligt weet je waarom je dat gedaan hebt, èn je geeft je kind een eerlijke kans, dus "zonder" die sigarettenlucht...ik had altijd van die zachte knijpballetjes in huis liggen met een smily erop....kocht ik in de speelgoedwinkel....A) het was goed voor mijn vingers die moeilijk konden bewegen en B) het was fijn om erin te knijpen als ik zin had in een sigaret...elke keer als ik even een moeilijk momentje had na het eten of anders dan stond ik op en ging wat doen of een kleinigheid soppen, òf in mijn balletje knijpen en dat werkt absoluut....sterkte ermee.....en succes met alles..... :Big Grin: 
Groetennnnnnnnnnnnnn van Elisa

----------


## kaygisizdemircakan

Vandaag heb ik de knoop doorgehakt en heb besloten om niet meer te gaan roken. Eerlijk gezegd ben ik er al een jaar mee bezig. Mijn lieve buurvrouw is aan de K overleden en wij hebben afgelopen vrijdag afscheid van haar moeten nemen. Dat heeft iets in mij doen knakken. Elke keer als mijn lichaam anders aanvoelt leg ik de link met de ziekte. Het enige waar ik het voor doe is mijn kinderen en de pijnlijke dood tot gevolg. Om het stoppen vol te houden wilde ik dit even met wild vreemden delen. 
Normaal ben ik een "die-harder", waar ik ook aan begin maak ik af. Willen jullie ook voor mij duimen dat ik die taboe kan doorbreken? Groeten van Ayse

----------

